

Ask HN: Where are the happiest engineers? - eric-hu

Title pretty much says it all.  A brief search on HN didn&#x27;t reveal much.
======
benologist
Probably in the happiest countries:

[http://qz.com/390827/the-happiest-countries-in-the-world-
ran...](http://qz.com/390827/the-happiest-countries-in-the-world-ranked/)

~~~
gamechangr
I would think that happy developer are located where interesting projects are,
not where there is a more vacation days or whatever system ranks "quality of
life" indexes.

~~~
benologist
What makes "interesting projects" a good way to measure happiness? Within the
workplace there must be many more factors that can influence happiness like
relationships with coworkers and superiors, and then there's personal lives
etc.

The world happiness reports come from the data in these surveys, they look at
a lot of different things -

[http://www.gallup.com/poll/105226/world-poll-
methodology.asp...](http://www.gallup.com/poll/105226/world-poll-
methodology.aspx)

------
angersock
At every other company.

Always.

No exceptions.

